# Parsippany NJ Slot Car Show Nov. 18th



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
The Parsippany, NJ slot car show returns to the PAL building on Baldwin Rd. in Parsippany on Nov. 18th. This show is real easy to get to, just off Rt. 46 and Interstate 80, next to Smith Field.
Always lots of vendors and great selections. Show hours are 9am - 2pm.
Hope to see you there.

Joe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll be there, dragging my brother along too, he wants to get into 1/32nd, but I know he still has a bunch of ho. I'm hoping the new autoworld Dukes will be out then.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Grandcheapskate,
Didn't I spill my coffee on you at Bud's table near the stage @ the last show? I probably won't make this show but we really need some kind of signal for members. How about the Curly chin wave?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

That will be Bob Beers and my 5th show in 5 weeks.Pete's show always has the biggest tables and the most roomBob has some old AFX proto's and by then I'll have the Dash Motorsports t-jet 55's and the 1970 Olds 442.Danny Esposito will be there with his new AFX style pup trailers.After the show you can get great burgers at Fuddruckers or the biggest sandwich at Harolds deli next to Pete's Holiday inn


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Tom...*

If you were to compare Parsipanny to Bob's Super Sunday Show, which is bigger? Just trying to judge the difference based on what some guys have said.... thnks tjd


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think I'm going to try and be there


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Super Bowl.Usually has at least 300 people.Remember,the game is at night.Parsippany might be bigger insquare foootage but not in attendance.Tom


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

bumpercar88 said:


> Grandcheapskate,
> Didn't I spill my coffee on you at Bud's table near the stage @ the last show? I probably won't make this show but we really need some kind of signal for members. How about the Curly chin wave?


 I really don't remember. But I do usually have an end table near the stage.

Parsippany is always a good show. It's easy to get to, plenty of parking (if you use the parking lot at Smith Field), lots of vendors, and a big room. It's biggest advantage? Unless you live east of NYC, you don't have to go through Manhatten to get there.

I also believe this is the last "local" show until Bob's Super Bowl Sundy show in February, followed by Parsippany again, usually in May. As far as I know, there are no December shows for the NY-NJ-Pa. area.

Joe


----------



## ubetrbqwik (Oct 24, 2007)

I will be there. It's always a great time.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

I might go if i got the cash


----------

